# German Stellplatz Trip Part 2



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Good Morning All.

I shall try once again to get this posted now we have got the netbook free of bugs and found WiFi.

We drove from Wintrich to Braunburg stellplatz. Only 15 spaces but the good point is there is a supermarket right behind it. Cost with hookup €7 per night. Our next stellplatz up the Mosel was Graach. This is a very large stellplatz which is about 2 Klms from Bernkastel / Kues which is very nice and easy to cycle to as it is a flat ride. I should mention that 90% of the Mosel has a flat cycle route. The cost is €8 per night hookup is €0.50 per Kw. There is also WiFi for €1 for the duration of your stay.

We then moved onto Urzig which was so far the most expensive Stellplatz at €9.50 per night including hookup and water. We only stayed 1 night. 

We then moved onto Losnish which is another nice stellplatz with another stellplatz a few Klms away called Kinheim. Cost €7 per night + €1.50 per night for hookup.

After a couple of days we moved onto Enkirch which is another very large stellplatz. Cost €6 per night + €1.50 for hookup. It is 6 Klms flat cycle ride from Traban-Trarbach which is another nice town. It also has an day / night stellplatz in a carpark but the day time parking is €0.50 per hour from 9am to 6pm.

After a few days again we moved onto Zell which is a very nice tiered stellplatz cost €6 per night no hookup. There is a large shopping centre at Zell-Barl 2Klms uphill. It has all the shops you need.

I shall stop for now as I am a very slow typist. Hope this helps a few of you on your travels. I will post part 3 a bit later.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep it worked this time, I've had the same problem as well, my fault as well, hope you guys have a good time will be watching your posts with interest... :wink:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi both
Useful post for those contemplating the Mosel. You really cannot go wrong on the Mosel. We are about a week in front of you and enjoyed the Mosel. We have just spent a couple of days at Lindenfels a nice free Stelplaz with toilets attached, l euro water fill up. Dropped onto some Free WiFi at Walldurn and off tomorrow down the river Tauber to Rottingen a lovely little village with twenty or so sundials scattered round the village making a nice walking tour. Free site by the side of the river with nice showers and toilets for about 1 euro. Must not forget to mention the local Winegut as their grape is special to the Tauber and it is not permitted to grow it elsewhere. We should be down on the Danube in a week or so , it would be nice to hear/see some Brits in this part of Germany.


----------

